# My attempt at a pomp rocket



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Thought I would post a few pics of a few variations of the pomp rocket I tied up recently. I have a few other colors I think will work well also, but no pics off hand. Have yet to use them though. I will get to it the month of april I am sure.


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

very nice....good job...

I have my own secret variation.....


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh I am sure there are multiple ways to tie them. Have any pics of the flies you were talking about in your other thread?


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

that's what she said


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

:clap nice dude!_I havent tried to tie the pompano rocket yet. Looks like you've pretty much got them mastered! Nice job!:letsdrink_


----------

